#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-30
<duriantang> seem ubuntu dont support my laptop, acer aspire 4520
<jekson> how can i install IrDA which is integrated in laptop over ubuntu
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-02
<mindslant> If possible could I ask advice on getting a new laptop.  I had two stolen and I'm trying to replace them.
<mindslant> I'd like a 15.4" screen, 64-bit 2 gig processor and 1.5-2 gigs of ram.  size of hardrive is negligible, any suggestions
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<jeeves__> can anyone in here give me a hand with sound on a Toshiba pro p100 lappy?
<jeeves__> hello?
<[> Hi guys
<[> Someone can help me to choice one laptop for Ubuntu?
<[> Any?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-28
<Ghostland> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-29
<pierre243> Hello !
<pierre243> Looking for Ubuntu compatibility with my Toshiba Satellite A300... I found something with A200 but nothing with A300... Hmmmm
<Nash> hola
<Nash> hay aqlguien aqui
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-31
<Dusk_> hi there is anyon here?
<Dusk_> my gnome power manager doesn't show the remaining battery time
<Dusk_> it shows as percentage but not as time
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-01
<esac> :(
<][strangethin65> hello, i d like to ask about hp 2133 would it be ok for ubuntu laptop?
<pwnguin> ][strangethin65: have you checked the wiki?
<][strangethin65> nope
<][strangethin65> depending
<][strangethin65> if you mean wikipedia
<pwnguin> ubuntu has a wiki
<][strangethin65> ok got 2133
<][strangethin65> wiki page
<][strangethin65> shoot
<][strangethin65> i need a lap priced around $800
<][strangethin65> dunno where to search for something ok
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-03
<bAndie91> hi all
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Anyone tried Intrepid on the HP 2133?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Anyone tried Intrepid on the HP 2133?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-28
<sailingboarder> can anyone here help me find my wireless card on ubuntu server?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-29
<cj> wait... this is not a highly populated channel!!
<cj> can someone recommend a laptop?  I was going to go with lenovo, but I hear dell has good support, too
<anhu> cj, lenovo and dell is a good choice, depend how expensive model u want to buy
<anhu> cj, lenovo and dell is a good choice, depend how expensive model u want to buy
<cj> we're thinking $1-1.2K
<anhu> 13 or 15" laptop?
<dimension128> Would this be an accaptable channel to ask for help with a HP Pavillian DV7 laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-02
<bu> knock knock
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-08-02
<Tux43> Hello, I have an Acer Aspire 3810TZ and my microphone doesn't work on 10.4 or 10.10.
<Tux43> I have an Acer Aspire 3810TZ Laptop running 10.10. My Microphone doesn't work.
<Tux43> I have tried putting the mic volume up and it doesn't do anything
<Tux43> I also tried gksudo /etc/alsa-base.conf
<Tux43> no luck
<Tux43> Can anyone help me please
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-08-03
<sjjh> hi
<sjjh> Has anybody some exerience with Fujitsu simens Lifebook S7010?
<sjjh> I freshly installed a xubuntu 10.04 (with encrypted LVM) and can'T get it booted.
<sjjh> I only get a blank screen after the message, that my passphrase is correct.
<sjjh> tty1 to 8 also don'T show anything...
<sjjh> problem solved, created an xorg.conf, using the vesa driver like mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-08-02
<smartboyhw> Hi, is anyone here?
<smartboyhw> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Laptop Discussion
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-07-29
<groundzero> hi
<groundzero> am hear for laptop wifi related help
<groundzero> hi there
